# Bad Admin, no biscuit



## Seig (May 7, 2004)

Effective 5/8/2004
Kaith Rustaz is suspended for one week for rules violations.
Effective 5/10/2004
Rich Parsons is suspended for one week for rules violations.


----------



## Cruentus (May 7, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> Effective 5/8/2004
> Kaith Rustaz is suspended for one week for rules violations.
> Effective 5/10/2004
> Rich Parsons is suspended for one week for rules violations.



Ummm... what?


----------



## Cruentus (May 7, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Ummm... what?


  Never mind...I just saw.


----------

